# first time



## kat1955 (Oct 18, 2008)

Can anyone tell me by looking at these pics if my plant is ready to harvest. First time for me. Thanks


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 18, 2008)

Yo Ho kat1955,

  Pic #3 really shows nicely. Your trichs and the legs say not yet to me.
However you would be best off to go to radioshack, and pick up a $10.00 magnifying glass that has it's own light. You might consider a jewelers loop that is rated at 30x magnification so you can get a good look at the trichs up close. Here is when you need to make decisions that are crucial.

Here are some pics showing you what you are looking for;
trichs 2AA.jpgcloudy trichs1AA.jpgamber trichs1AA.jpg

1.When you trichs are somewhere between clear to cloudy then your buzz is what we would call an up type buzz.
2. When they are pretty much 50/50 between cloudy and amber, then we would say couch lock, needing surgery to get the couch cushion outta your butt, LOL
3. Mostly amber is great as a pain killer as well as couch lock.

Good Luck  

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 18, 2008)

hey kingkauana  

I tried that 30x from radioshack that is portable size of palm

it's hassle to keep one eye on the bud with that thing...  I was thinking of something better technology.. or a nice microsope with smooth switching..


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 18, 2008)

Yo there papabeach1,
  I couldn't agree more, I just haven't found something better other than a true jewelers loop. Thanks

smoke in peace
Kingkahuuna


----------



## lyfr (Oct 18, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> it's hassle to keep one eye on the bud with that thing.....


 howdy papa, did you try cutting of a little _budleaf_ and puttin it on the table..easier to keep steady


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi Kat,
 They look a little young to harvest. Please try to wait for 2 or 3 wks., I think you'll find it worth your while. They will swell, frost up, and develop flavor in the last couple of weeks. If you can't keep yourself from trying some, go for the popcorn on the stems and let the tops grow.


----------



## kat1955 (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks all. I planted 1 seed just to see if it would grow. Turned out to be a female. Started outside, but had to bring inside just after it started flowering cause of the frost.


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 19, 2008)

Yo Ho kat1955,
  I think that your gonna be humming that cambells soup song before you know it. MMMMM-mmmmm Good, MMMMM-mmmmm Good, that's what this smoke is MMMMM-mmmmm Good LOL.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 20, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> howdy papa, did you try cutting of a little _budleaf_ and puttin it on the table..easier to keep steady



That's the only way I can get a look; I saw lighted 30x jeweler's loupes on ebay for under $15.  I'm going to try one.  That radio shack thing is a pain!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Oct 22, 2008)

kat1955 said:
			
		

> thanks all. I planted 1 seed just to see if it would grow. Turned out to be a female. Started outside, but had to bring inside just after it started flowering cause of the frost.



How big did she get?  We'd love to see a picture, since we're all bud-pic junkies around here.


----------

